# plans to update the website?



## biggyshorty

hi, i'm a long time user of wordreference (and only recently subscribed to the forums) but i wanted to ask perhaps a strange question, are there any plans to update the web interface in the near future? i ask as an avid WF fan, and as a web developer in my prof life, if the mods have thought about this. there are so many ways the site can be taken to the next level and presented more beautifully and efficiently, not to mention the more glaring omissions like the limited languages available from the front page *content* panel, then the front page header dropdown, then the consequential inner pages. (for example, there is no "portuguese-english" on the front page, in any place. i have to first use english-portuguese, THEN i can reverse it. etc)

I apologize if these questions and suggestions seem out of place, but I wonder if this is a topic of conversation among one of the best language resources on the web..


----------



## SDLX Master

That is not up to Mods. The one that makes decisions in that chapter is Mike Kellog, the site Administrator, and if I may say, a new look every now and then causes positive visual impact, so I would like to see WR with a new face, too.


----------



## jann

Hello BiggyShorty,

Your comments are not at all out of place.  Mike is always looking to improve the site, and he is always happy to hear ideas for things that would make it better... even if he is not always able to implement them right away.   If you could make some specific suggestions, that would be helpful.  I'm afraid I don't quite understand some of your comments, because I can't tell which pages (or portions of pages) they are referring to.  

For example, when you talk about the "front page," do you mean the forum index page, or the WR homepage?  

The vBulletin software that runs these forums has a limited number of display languages available for the forum interface.  These are listed in a pull-down menu at the very bottom of the screen, and also at the end of the edit options page in your profile.  Unfortunately, the translations that vB provides are far from perfect -- they are incomplete, and they contain inaccuracies.  Over the years, Mike has improved them and filled in the holes.  This is essentially a customization of the forum interface for WR.  I believe he is also currently working to add more forum display languages in the future.

But perhaps you were talking about the language pairs listed in the "dictionary and thread title search" box that appears at the top of forum pages?  As you indicate, both directions of a translation are not always listed there... but you will discover that it often doesn't matter.  If you type a Portuguese word in the EN>PT lookup, the dictionary is usually smart enough to give you the PT>EN (reverse) entry... unless there is an English word that looks quite similar.   Give it a try and you'll see what I mean. Heavy dictionary users with Firefox or Chrome often prefer the customizable search shortcuts anyway (FFox, Chrome)...

The list of language pairs in the  "dictionary and thread title search" box that appears at the top of forum pages also depends on what page you are on... it is context-sensitive.  For example, if you're on the Português-Español forum (homepage, or any thread), the dictionary choice highlighted by default is Portuguese-Spanish.  Once you are on the actual dictionary page for a word, the list of available dictionaries in the pull-down menu may be more limited (although you can always get back to the main WR homepage with all the dictionaries).  

I can see there might be room for improvement in how the dictionary pull-down list is managed... but the trick, of course, is to keep it from being too incredibly long! 

I don't mean to say that your ideas aren't welcome or helpful!  I've just tried to give some examples of the very specific sort of descriptions of forum/dictionary functionality that are helpful when you want to make suggestion for improvement.


----------



## biggyshorty

jann
i realize that vbulletin is a separate monster from the other pages, and thats identity as a forum should stay as it is. i meant the WR homepages and the attendant search pages. they just look a bit aged and could benefit from sprucing up on a strictly aestethic basis (whitespace, search as you type, things like that) and ALSO a better dictionary dropdown idea. i realize that it could get incredibly long to have all pairs listed, but when somebody lands on the homepage, we should be able to jump to what we want alot quicker than what is there right now, and the different dropdowns, radio buttons, etc are just too confusing. the translation result page is better but even there it would be nice to see - without being too cliche - some web 2.0ness there...


----------



## mkellogg

Updating the interface has never been one of my priorities, though I keep wanting to get it done someday.  Every time I think I start talking to anybody about updating the look, I say how important it is that the pages remain small and without many images, include files, etc., so the pages continue to load quickly in remote parts of the world.  That usually kills the conversation.  Their idea of beauty is the NY Times homepage that is over 500KB in size.

Having said that, I hope to find the right designer and update the interface before the end of the year.  I plan to update the homepage(s) much sooner, maybe next week.  (In the meantime, type your Portuguese word in the English>Portuguese side.  You will get redirected to the right page.)


----------



## SDLX Master

Mike,
Speaking of updates, is my idea for a lounge still in your checklist? I know it's not priority, so I'm only asking.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm trying to remember the "lounge idea".  I do remember your request for a Freelance translators group.  Maybe that is what you mean.  I think it is still on my to-do list somewhere, but I still don't have a solution to the problems.


----------



## biggyshorty

mike,
sorry for the delay. i see your point and you're absolutely right that the slim size of the site right now is vital. i just think a bit more punch to the UI would make it really nice, with even an AJAX-y "search as you type" for the words. these things may appear superficial but as we all know, they make a site become more of "us" in our daily life. i don't think it should like an iPad app, god forbid, but beautiful things can be done that keep file size relatively small (esp if you punt off JS/other libraries onto google) and and yet give someone the impression that this site is much better than google translate, which it is.

my .02 cents, i hope not to have stepped on your toes. thanks as always for WR.


----------



## mkellogg

biggyshorty said:


> with even an AJAX-y "search as you type" for the words


We have that for the search boxes on the interior pages.  I don't think it makes too much sense on the home page when we have no idea what language you are typing in.

Feel free to send me whatever suggestions you have in the future though the Contact Us form.  I'm always looking for good ideas.


----------



## burroemarmellata

Hi, 

my request is simple: can I customise the front web page to have the dictionary I consult the most always there as my first choice?  I use WR a lot to look up the English-Spanish/Spanish-English dictionary.  The default choice of the interface is English-French. Can we users change that?

Kind regards,

Giuliana


----------



## mkellogg

Something is not working right.  When in the Spanish-English forums, you should see that dictionary.  We'll get it fixed.

Thanks!

EDIT: I've fixed it.  Thanks again for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## jann

Just to clarify:

When you access the dictionary via the search box at the top of the forums, the default dictionary (first choice in the list) is a function of the forum that you have displayed on your screen.  This is what Mike is talking about.  It wasn't working properly, but now he has fixed it -- thanks, Mike!

However, when you access the dictionary via the WR homepage, I believe the default choice is English-Spanish until you change it to something else.  Then for the remainder of your session, I think the dictionary homepage "remembers" and defaults to the one you selected for your most recent search.

Giuliana, if you use the dictionary a lot, I'd encourage you to explore our search shortcuts for FireFox or Chrome.  There is info for Safari users here.


----------



## mkellogg

Oh, the main homepage? Yes, if cookies are enabled, which they are by default, it will remember the last dictionary that you used and automatically choose it the next time.  If this isn't working properly, please let me know.


----------



## burroemarmellata

Dear Mister mkellogg,

Thank you very much for the quick reply.  I'll check the settings of my computer.  Did I already tell you that I am very fond of your wordreference.com world?

Regards,
Giuliana


----------

